#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Need help customizing contact tables for mailing labels.

## danwood86

Table 1 includes : ID/First Name/Last Name/ Prison  ----> the info in this table changes constantly

Prison is a Lookup column where I would like to select the appropriate institution and then fill in the address from table 2

Table 2 includes : Prison/Address/city/state/zipcode  ----- I mail to the same prisons, but different inmates and therefore I saved one table for addresses and another for prisoner names


I'm trying to connect both tables so that I can make a set of labels with First name/Last name/Prison/Address/ City/State/ Zip

Please help.

----------

